# Visual Basic > Universal Windows Platform and Modern Windows Experience >  Timezone

## met0555

Hi, 

I'm completely new to XAML programming. I was trying to convert the time to show it in another time zone like this :


```
  Dim localZone As System.TimeZoneInfo = TimeZoneInfo.ConvertTime(Date.Now, TimeZoneInfo.FindTimeZoneById("xxxxx"))
```

but *TimeZoneInfo.FindTimeZoneById* is not recognized by the system, anything I shud import or is there another way around?

Thank You

----------


## met0555

any idea?

----------


## techgnome

Waht framework version?


-tg

----------


## met0555

4.5.1

----------


## dee-u

Can you post the entire code?

----------


## met0555

```
' The Basic Page item template is documented at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=234237
Imports System
Imports System.TimeZoneInfo
Imports System.Globalization
Imports Microsoft.VisualBasic
''' <summary>
''' A basic page that provides characteristics common to most applications.
''' </summary>
Public NotInheritable Class MainPage
    Inherits Common.LayoutAwarePage

        ''' <summary>
        ''' Populates the page with content passed during navigation.  Any saved state is also
        ''' provided when recreating a page from a prior session.
        ''' </summary>
        ''' <param name="navigationParameter">The parameter value passed to
        ''' <see cref="Frame.Navigate"/> when this page was initially requested.
        ''' </param>
        ''' <param name="pageState">A dictionary of state preserved by this page during an earlier
        ''' session.  This will be null the first time a page is visited.</param>
        Protected Overrides Sub LoadState(navigationParameter As Object, pageState As Dictionary(Of String, Object))




        Dim localZone As System.TimeZoneInfo = TimeZoneInfo.ConvertTime(Date.Now, TimeZoneInfo.FindTimeZoneById("xxxxx"))

        End Sub

        ''' <summary>
        ''' Preserves state associated with this page in case the application is suspended or the
        ''' page is discarded from the navigation cache.  Values must conform to the serialization
        ''' requirements of <see cref="Common.SuspensionManager.SessionState"/>.
        ''' </summary>
        ''' <param name="pageState">An empty dictionary to be populated with serializable state.</param>
        Protected Overrides Sub SaveState(pageState As Dictionary(Of String, Object))

        End Sub

End Class
```

----------


## TDQWERTY

I think this will help you and this one too.

----------


## met0555

Hi, the issue I have is that *TimeZoneInfo.FindTimeZoneById* is not recognized by the system.

----------

